# Families 18 Days from the breadline...



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/money/2013/jul/20/families-18-days-breadline?mobile-redirect=false


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

'Dipping into savings to maintain their lifestyle'. Maybe if people scaled back their lifestyle a little they'd be better prepared if things go **** up. A lot of people these days have a huge and unfounded sense of entitlement.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> 'Dipping into savings to maintain their lifestyle'. Maybe if people scaled back their lifestyle a little they'd be better prepared if things go **** up. A lot of people these days have a huge and unfounded sense of entitlement.


That's a massive generalization god forbid that you're ever in that position,believe me i've be destitute and it's no joke,and i've never had an extravagant lifestyle :wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bulkhead said:


> 'Dipping into savings to maintain their lifestyle'. Maybe if people scaled back their lifestyle a little they'd be better prepared if things go **** up. A lot of people these days have a huge and unfounded sense of entitlement.


Maybe something of a generalisation but I agree with your view. I work with people that think having an IPhone and Ipad (on credit) are essential and they then moan because there wages run out a week before pay day.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

suspal said:


> That's a massive generalization god forbid that you're ever in that position,believe me i've be destitute and it's no joke,and i've never had an extravagant lifestyle :wall:


Me too. I had so little money to live on I couldn't afford petrol so cycled 20 miles a day to and from work and ate mostly rice and veg. I've also slept on mate's floors. My point is that many, not all, people think they deserve things like Sky TV, ****, booze etc when common sense states they are not sustainable. I now earn a bloody good wage but still do not have satellite TV or many of the so called 'must haves'. I knew many people back in the UK who thought they 'deserved' an extravagant holiday or a fancy car but did not have the means to pay for them. A lot of them are now up a creek without a paddle. My point is, live within your means and save a little for a rainy day.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

suspal said:


> That's a massive generalization god forbid that you're ever in that position,believe me i've be destitute and it's no joke,and i've never had an extravagant lifestyle :wall:


I think Bulkhead means that far too many people ( For which I am guilty when it comes to cars) live beyond or far beyond their means.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bulkhead said:


> 'Dipping into savings to maintain their lifestyle'. Maybe if people scaled back their lifestyle a little they'd be better prepared if things go **** up. A lot of people these days have a huge and unfounded sense of entitlement.


I know exactly what you mean.

I'm astounded by how far people are willing to go to get the lifestyle they want.

Spend/borrow now and worry later.

I feel sorry for those who are genuinely in a bad position, but for a lot of people it's brought on by themselves.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

2 years ago I took a new job to save me working away from home any longer. With that job meant nearly a £12k a year pay cut....now that is a lot of money to me and many others I'm sure. 

Two years down the line my wife and I still have nice cars, nice house and manage nice holidays only because we live within or means. 

Totally agree with Bulkhead and everything he says!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't entirely disagree with Bulkhead as i say not everyone is in that boat i've live by the principle cut your cloth accordingly,I certainly don't sympathise with people who overspend beyond their means :thumb:


----------

